# MBP Early'08 - changement SSD sous Mojave



## battmatth (12 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un MacBook Pro 15" early 2008 depuis plus de 10 ans qui il y quelques semaines tournait sous El Capitan.
Certains logiciels ne supportant plus cet OS, j'ai du trouver une solution pour continuer à les utiliser sans avoir à changer de machine, j'ai fait le choix d'installer macOS Mojave (en clean Install) sur ma machine pourtant non supportée (merci macOS Mojave Patcher). Aujourd'hui, voilà ma config qui tourne sans aucun souci :





Un point que j'ignorais lors de cette mise à jour, c'est importance du format de fichier. J'avais formaté mon disque dur d'origine (200Go SATA 5400t/min) en HFS+ journalisé alors qu'Apple préconise par défaut de l'AFPS.
Du coup la conséquence est qu'il est impossible de disposer des montées de versions d'Apple via "Préférences système", donc pas de 10.14.4 détectée et à venir pas de 10.14.5 non plus, car le disque est en HFS+ et pas en AFPS. Et mon vieux disque sera dans l'impossibilité de démarrer si je le formate en AFPS pour réinstaller Mojave dessus.
En parallèle, et ce n'est pas nouveau, les performances du disque dur et de la machine faiblissent au fur et à mesure que je stocke des fichiers et documents. Après plus de 10 années d'usages, les 200go de ce disque dur à l'ancienne ne sont plus suffisants en terme d'espace et quand je le remplis trop, la réactivité globale s'en ressent (lenteurs au démarrage, au lancements d'applis, etc.).
J'aimerais donc remplacer le disque d'origine par un disque dur SSD de 500Go qui me donnera un peu d'air en réactivité et en espace disponible, seulement, j'aimerais également conserver macOS Mojave et bénéficier pourquoi pas des mises à jour car par défaut avec le SSD, le format de fichier par défaut sera bien du AFPS.
Seulement, n'ayant jamais fait cela auparavant, j'ai de gros doutes sur la réussite et plusieurs questions :

Tout d'abord, vu la vieillesse de ma machine, quel SSD 500go choisir ? Sur Amazon, les Samsung 860 EVO semblent bons mais n'est ce pas trop bon pour ma bécane (confiture donnée à un cochon en quelque sorte) ?
Au sujet de l'installation et du formatage, il y a t'il des points à respecter ? J'avais cru comprendre qu'il fallait sous macOS que le SSD soit formaté AFPS mais avec comme Schéma impérativement "Table de partition GUID". Cette option n'apparaissait pas dans l'utilitaire de disque macOS (sur la clé bootable) au moment de formater le DD. Ne faudrait-il pas formater le SSD en AFPS+GUID en externe avant de le placer dans la machine afin de lancer une installation sans passer par la case formatage depuis la clé bootable ?
Pour ceux qui auraient un mac non supporté sous Mojave avec SSD, quels sont les risques rencontrés à chaque mise à jour de l'OS ? Je crois savoir qu'il faut réinstaller l'ensemble des éléments du patch pour assurer la comptabilité de la machine ?
Un dernier point également que j'ajoute : je souhaite conserver mon SuperDrive qui fonctionne bien et que j'utilise pour de la production musicale, donc l'objectif est bien de remplacer le DD d'origine et de ne pas installer un SSD à la place du SuperDrive qui permettrait de conserver le DD d'origine.

Merci par avance pour votre aide,
Matthieu


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Avril 2019)

battmatth a dit:


> Tout d'abord, vu la vieillesse de ma machine, quel SSD 500go choisir ? Sur Amazon, les Samsung 860 EVO semblent bons mais n'est ce pas trop bon pour ma bécane (confiture donnée à un cochon en quelque sorte) ?


Pas besoin de prendre un modèle très performant, la vitesse sera de toute façon limitée au SATA I. J'ai mis récemment un SSD dans un MBP début 2008, j'ai pris le moins cher et ça fonctionne parfaitement bien.



battmatth a dit:


> Au sujet de l'installation et du formatage, il y a t'il des points à respecter ? J'avais cru comprendre qu'il fallait sous macOS que le SSD soit formaté AFPS mais avec comme Schéma impérativement "Table de partition GUID". Cette option n'apparaissait pas dans l'utilitaire de disque macOS (sur la clé bootable) au moment de formater le DD. Ne faudrait-il pas formater le SSD en AFPS+GUID en externe avant de le placer dans la machine afin de lancer une installation sans passer par la case formatage depuis la clé bootable ?


Vous pouvez le faire avant de le monter dans la machine pour tester si le ssd fonctionne (vu qu'avec ces machines il faut un peu de temps pour le démonter) mais ce n'est pas obligatoire, le formater en interne fonctionne aussi (c'est ce que j'ai fait mais avec El Capitan).


----------



## ericse (30 Avril 2019)

Quand je change de DD sur un Mac je fais toujours l'installation sur le nouveau disque monté dans un boitier externe USB, avant de faire l'échange avec le disque interne. Ca permet de faire une installation propre mais en reprenant toute la config depuis le disque précédent, plus de bien tester la nouvelle config en bootant sur le disque externe. Même en USB 2 avec un SSD en externe ça fonctionne assez bien pour vérifier que tout va bien.

Pour le choix du SSD, c'est vrai que n'importe quel modèle d'entrée de gamme va très bien convenir, mais il y a une subtilité : les modèles récent d'entrée de gamme (type Crucial BX) ont absolument besoin de la fonction Trim activée dans l'OS pour garder leur performance, il faudra donc l'activer manuellement après l'installation. Ou sinon choisir un modèle plus ancien/cher (type Crucial MX) qui est moins dépendant du Trim (même si le Trim est bénéfique dans tous les cas).


----------



## daffyb (30 Avril 2019)

ericse a dit:


> Quand je change de DD sur un Mac je fais toujours l'installation sur le nouveau disque monté dans un boitier externe USB, avant de faire l'échange avec le disque interne. Ca permet de faire une installation propre mais en reprenant toute la config depuis le disque précédent, plus de bien tester la nouvelle config en bootant sur le disque externe. Même en USB 2 avec un SSD en externe ça fonctionne assez bien pour vérifier que tout va bien.


Pareil, je fais exactement comme ça.
Ca ajoute une sécurité. En cas de destruction du Mac/Disque interne lors du démontage, tu as une sauvegarde.


----------



## ericse (2 Mai 2019)

battmatth a dit:


> Du coup la conséquence est qu'il est impossible de disposer des montées de versions d'Apple via "Préférences système", donc pas de 10.14.4 détectée et à venir pas de 10.14.5 non plus, car le disque est en HFS+ et pas en AFPS.


Je reviens sur cette partie, qu’est-ce qui te fais dire que c’est HFS+ qui bloque la mise à jour, et pas juste le fait que le modèle de Mac n’est pas supporté ?


----------



## daffyb (2 Mai 2019)

ericse a dit:


> Je reviens sur cette partie, qu’est-ce qui te fais dire que c’est HFS+ qui bloque la mise à jour, et pas juste le fait que le modèle de Mac n’est pas supporté ?


On parle des MISE à JOUR via les préférences système.
Elles ne se font pas quand Mojave est installé sur un disque un HFS
Un Mac qui ne "supporte" pas Mojave mais avec un disque en APFS recevra ces mises à jour automatiquement.
Pour palier au problème, il faut quand on veut faire une update, créer une clef USB avec l'installeur complet de Mojave (patché) et installer par dessus la version précédente. Tu ne perds rien, c'est juste plus long...


----------



## ericse (2 Mai 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> Elles ne se font pas quand Mojave est installé sur un disque un HFS


J'ignorais... J'ai un Macbook (fin 2009) qui gère mal APFS et que j'ai laissé en HFS+ sous High Sierra, mais de toute façon il n'est pas compatible Mojave !


----------

